
Show HN: JSON Query: A tool to query JSON data structures - aggregator-ios
http://satishmaha.com/JSONQuery/
======
jdc0589
For those that prefer a command line tool, jq has been around for a while and
works very well. I can't count how many times jq let me hack together a bunch
of commands I normally would have had to write a small program for. e.g small
script that pushes the latest semver tag from a github repo to a geckoboard
text widget:
[https://gist.github.com/jdc0589/67df901f71d96b7649b4](https://gist.github.com/jdc0589/67df901f71d96b7649b4)

[http://stedolan.github.io/jq/](http://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

------
CyberShadow
Is this a GUI for jq?

------
hendry
The video looks like you are combining keys?

You could just do this with
[http://jsonunroller.appspot.com/](http://jsonunroller.appspot.com/) and grep.

~~~
tuananh
or you could do it with `curl`, output it to sublime and type `json pretty`
(json plugin installed) :)

------
LaSombra
Why such tools are more common on OS X?

------
geonik
XPath for JSON? Who would have thought of that! Now add namespaces and you
reinvented XML 10 years later

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Except that, with certain caveats, XML has a slightly nicer syntax for text-
heavy documents, and JSON is slightly nicer for hardcore data representation.
For example, I'd much rather have a web page in HTML than JSON, but I'd rather
have a config file in the latter.

------
jeffehobbs
Cool tool, nice work!

------
rnl
This changes everything. Good job

~~~
afandian
How? jq is already very usable.

[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

